# RC Race Roxana/St.Louis Ill./Mo Jan 28 & 29



## iamdvb (Jan 24, 2006)

This seems like the right place to post. I'm sorry if it isn't. I wanted to let everyone know there is a big race this coming weekend outside Alton, Illinois. Trophies for the highest placers. Come and race.

Roxana R/C Raceway
1st Annual Memorial Race

Classes:
N Touring Stock (roar-only)
O Touring Mod (brush less also)
L 1/12 Stock (roar approved)
I 1/12 Mod (brush less included)
P 1/18 Stock Sedan(370 size, brp, xray, hpi)
O 1/18 Stock Truck On-Road (370 size, mini-t, 18-t, 18-m) 
1/18 Mod. Sedan (brush less & lipo)
1/18 Mod. Truck (brush less & lipo)
Schedule:
Friday: 7a.m.-7p.m. Practice (semi-control)
sign ups close at 6p.m.
Saturday:7a.m.-? When qualifiers finish
8 a.m. -Drivers meeting
9 a.m.- Qualifying starts, 3 rounds 
Sunday: 9 a.m.-Last Round of Qualifying
Noon - Mains start


300 Sinclair
South Roxana, Illinois 62084
314 657-7190

Roxana R/C Raceway Presents The Pontoon Speedway 1st Annual Memorial Race
January 27th, 28th & 29th, 2006
Name:______________________ Phone/email___)___________________________
Address:_____________________________________________ 1st class $20 pre-registration
City:______________________ State:________ Zip:__________ Each additional $10 pre-registration
What class:___________________________________________$25 & $15 non registered day of race Frequency:_____________________________________________ 
Personal transponders (not needed but preferred):______________________________
Send entries to: 3212 Sun Lake Dr. St. Charles, MO 63301 
Questions call Christopher Hensley: 314-657-7190 or [email protected]


----------

